
Three facts about New Zealand I didn't know - nanomonkey
https://medium.com/@alannallama/3-facts-about-new-zealand-i-didnt-know-until-i-moved-here-28208ef8b700
======
chriselles
It’s kind of like Flight of the Conchords, but only 10% as funny and a decade
later.

------
sunstone
So July 1 is now another April Fool's day is it?

------
nanomonkey
Almost had me there...

